#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-01
<tonyyarusso> oh hey, it's March.
<Obsidian1723> All month. It's a 31 day special :D
<Takyoji> Ooo
<tonyyarusso> Also, it's Monday.
<tonyyarusso> hinthint
<Takyoji> Meeting in 2 days as well?
<tonyyarusso> Although my family looks like they might be working really hard to arrange for dinner to be at an inconvenient time again :S
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: uh, wut?
<Takyoji> First Wednesday of each month?
<kermit> thdthdthdthdthd  will my roomate have rent today!
<kermit> oh the suspense!
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: we were doing Mondays...
<Takyoji> oh
<tonyyarusso> :P
<Takyoji> So you aren't going to be around at the appropriate time of the meeting then? :
<Takyoji> :P *
<tonyyarusso> I don't know yet - all I know is that I was just asked to put a 2lb meatloaf in the oven.
<tonyyarusso> My dad's supposed to be somewhere at 7 too though, so you'd think this time would work.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Do you have things to discuss at the mtg?
<tonyyarusso> more inform than discuss really
<tonyyarusso> Quick, someone stir up a controversy!
<kermit> xfs is better than ext4
<kermit> ;P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-02
<Takyoji> Who would win in a pro-wrestling match against each other? RMS or Torvalds? :o
<kermit> RMS
<Takyoji> I don't think there's anything on the wiki or the website that implies that we have monthly meetings. :P
<kermit> tclug doesnt even hamev monthly meetings
<Takyoji> I love how Empathy also lacks a handful of IRC functionality
<Takyoji> such as whois/whowas
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: this is true
<Takyoji> By the way, it isn't RJ45
<Takyoji> It's something like 8P8C or something..
<Takyoji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8P8C
<Takyoji> RJ45 is the common misconception
<Takyoji> Can't easily find the Google calendar for the group either on the website
 * tonyyarusso hides in shame
<tonyyarusso> Actually, the Google calendar was one of my talking points
<kermit> that thing is useful!  facebook should copy or integrate with it
<Takyoji> Should also get a relatively technologically-inept individual and have them browse or try to find information
<Takyoji> I think there's actually a way to sync events from Facebook
<tonyyarusso> there is.  There are apps to convert your FB events to ical and such
<tonyyarusso> Add your points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam/MeetingAgenda if you have any
<Takyoji> also, is the underline in the navigation intentional?
<Takyoji> Because otherwise I can fix that
<Takyoji> and I'm still too stupid to find the Google calendar on the website..
<Takyoji> and as of using free fonts, the "Upcoming Events" navigation element seems to break to a new line on my system..
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure which underline you mean
<Takyoji> About Us needs an icon
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/takyoji/Screenshot.png?t=1267489942
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: you mean the line between divs?
<Takyoji> the underlining of each navigation element
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that's a border, not an underline.
<Takyoji> Erm
<Takyoji> Border, yes
<Takyoji> I'm not thinking straight today
<kermit> you're in luck, mondays is one of the saloon's biggest nights.
<tonyyarusso> our web site has had visitors from the Philippines, Morocco, Indonesia, and Argentina
<Takyoji> Heh, if only the Ubuntu Wiki had Etherpad-like functionality
<Takyoji> It would be very interesting
<tonyyarusso> along with Virginia, Wisconsin, Illinois, Kansas, and DC :)
 * Takyoji edits the wiki, saves, edits, saves, edits, saves.
 * Takyoji twitches with OCD
<tonyyarusso> okay, dinner's ready - I'll get back as soon as I can
 * tonyyarusso is back
<tonyyarusso> Adremelech, exigraff, h00k, jenkinbr, kermit, mr_steve, sparklehistory, Takyoji, zomGreg: Meeting!
<Takyoji> Then start already. :P
<tonyyarusso> ha, ok
<sparklehistory> yeah, that's what I was waiting for!
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu Hours:  What have you done / where / how did it go / what do you want to try differently?
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory and I have been meeting at Barnes & Nobles on Thursday afternoons.
<tonyyarusso> The wifi works, and it's quiet, so we can get homework done, but not a lot of traffic and nobody's talked to us so far.
<tonyyarusso> Might need to consider a coffee shop type thing to get more attention perhaps...  I know the Mpls guys have been trying that - any success?
<tonyyarusso> if they were here that is...
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: have you done any?
<Takyoji> I don't have really money at hand, and no accomplice.
<tonyyarusso> We tried B&N since it was free.  An accomplice does help - surely you have at least one friend IRL, right?  ;)
<Takyoji> I don't have anyone that's technologically-orientated, nor anyone that would seem interested.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tonyyarusso> Well, work on that.
<tonyyarusso> I guess without the other people here that's about it for that.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: update us on the status of that 5-a-dayish time idea?
<Takyoji> Haven't really done much in regards of writing a Drupal module for such yet..
<tonyyarusso> okay, want to tell us about the two things you added the agenda then ?
<h00k> greetings, sorry I'm late.
<Takyoji> Was just a few ideas for what people could do, otherwise we could perhaps use another method for keeping record of the whole "5-a-day"-ish thing
<Takyoji> Such as the wiki perhaps, or just a really basic script, or something.
<Takyoji> (Sidenote, there's also the Laptop Testing project; which anyone could participate in)
<h00k> I had an Ubuntu Hour over in Wisconsin, It wasn't the best night for it, nobody came, but we had three people. At least we had the comradery.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: where'd you go?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: We went to a coffee shop in Superior - Red Mug
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: perhaps our web site should have a page of "stuff that's really easy to get started with"?
<h00k> http://www.redmugcoffee.com/
<h00k> They were very nice, except they happened to have the port xmpp uses blocked on their wireless, I wasn't too happy.
 * Takyoji pokes at the quietness with a stick
<tonyyarusso> all right
<tonyyarusso> web site stuff
<tonyyarusso> I think it would make sense to move the Google Calendar stuff over to Drupal, so things will integrate better.
<tonyyarusso> One of the things I could do with that is send out meeting reminders, so these would be less dead.
<tonyyarusso> thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> (Yes, it would still output an ICS, so you could add it to your google calendar view or other PIM tool)
<Takyoji> I have no objections
<h00k> That'd be a good idea, I think it worked well for Wisconsin to have a reminder
<h00k> and good call to keep an ICS
<tonyyarusso> Would it be weird for a non-human (the site) to send messages to the mailing list occasionally?
<h00k> for what purposes? meeting reminders?
<tonyyarusso> at first at least - open to suggestions if you know of other use cases
<h00k> I think would save some legwork for meeting reminders
 * exigraff is here, late
<h00k> or any other date reminders of things
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> I can't think of anything else that it could be used for
<tonyyarusso> k
<tonyyarusso> I could use more help poking around and adding stuff - remember that you can do that.
<sparklehistory> sending messages seems ok to me, other sites do it
<h00k> maybe if the mailing list is dead it could throw a /usr/bin/fortune in there once a week ;)
<Takyoji> heh
<tonyyarusso> haha
<exigraff> a mailing list bot would be awesome. seeing imposterbot contribute to the threads would make my day.
<tonyyarusso> all right, so event enabling of web site good
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: you added "other tweaks" - did you have something in mind?
 * h00k gives thumbsup
<Takyoji> Just where anyone lists any changes that should be made in terms of content, layout, design--anything of the website
<tonyyarusso> Well, I'd say two things to that:
<tonyyarusso> 1)  Just do it if it's simple.  No need to write down "oh hey, 'somebody' should..."
<tonyyarusso> 2)  File bugs against the ubuntu-minnesota-projects LP project
<Takyoji> otherwise what else does the website need to be in feature-parity with the wiki?
<Takyoji> Just simply migrate other content as well?
<tonyyarusso> Some cleanup to look nice, a way of recording minutes for events (there's a module), better linkage to launchpad for tracking progress on to-do items
<tonyyarusso> after that it will have parity, and we can work on making it better.
<Takyoji> also, I have a minor critique, in regards of the navigation on the right
 * h00k can't find the plastic forks
<Takyoji> Considering we have pages that discuss the same information; and perhaps someone might follow one of the links, and become lost on the main Ubuntu website
<Takyoji> (considering the same theme and everything as well)
<tonyyarusso> a fair point
<tonyyarusso> We should make sure that the pages we have link to the external pages in a clear fashion, and then we can remove those.
<h00k> The left sidebar looks kinda silly, but that might just be my netbook
<tonyyarusso> file a bug ;)
<tonyyarusso> h00k: it is kind of silly.
<Takyoji> in regards of the borders, correct?
<tonyyarusso> One perk of the right sidebar is it has better styling - we may want to try to steal some of that
<h00k> lemme screenshot
<Takyoji> I'm just not sure
<Takyoji> h00k: http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/takyoji/Screenshot.png?t=1267489942 Correct?
<Takyoji> I was just figuring nothing in the background would make it a "clean" theme. Otherwise do you want descriptions per primary navigational element, or?
<h00k> Takyoji: http://anthonyrhook.com/dump/Screenshot-2.png
<h00k> Takyoji: yeah, basically.
<tonyyarusso> perhaps we should just make the font size a little smaller in those links
<Takyoji> Or shorten the name(s)
<Takyoji> Either "Events" or "Calendar"
<tonyyarusso> true
<tonyyarusso> 'k, that's simple enough.
<tonyyarusso> Let's talk release parties a little.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: any contact about that up there yet?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Nothing planned specifically, I talked to a guy who is maybe interested in seeing if we can get a room at the chamber or something
<tonyyarusso> Brian was talking to me about repository mirrors, and I suspect he's planning to do TIES again.
<h00k> A projector, show off some apps to people
<tonyyarusso> cool
<Takyoji> I have a few people thinking of a potential location I could have one locally
<h00k> That's in Superior, anyway. We're getting some activity around LaCrosse too, it seems.
<tonyyarusso> nifty
<tonyyarusso> mr_steve: It'd be cool if we could have something west of the river as well, btw
<tonyyarusso> also, where the heck is Alpha_Cluster for the northwest?
<tonyyarusso> semi-related note:  I will be in Finland, MN the weekend after release (May 7-9)
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Faribault locally or some other town in the area?
<Takyoji> Emailled nnonix (month ago or so), but he hasn't really thought of any yet. I also have another person who's doing a job in Texas for a few weeks or so, but will be back, and whom is also thinking of a location
<Takyoji> (someone whom knows a lot of people in the community and so forth)
<Takyoji> Someone whom is also interested in having Ubuntu installed (although I may install 9.10 first; when she returns)
<Takyoji> Most likely in Faribault by the way
<tonyyarusso> okay, cool
<Takyoji> Just would have to figure out how to promote it accordingly; once a location is decided (if ever)
<tonyyarusso> We'll need to do a lot of legwork this month (MARCH!  crazy) to really be ready in time for those, so start talking about that stuff a lot, both in person and on the ML.
<tonyyarusso> As far as promotion, we have a list of Media contacts already put together, and if we have details ahead of time can get flyers from System76.
<tonyyarusso> both of those require that we know what's going on more than two days in advance though, so timing is key.
<Takyoji> yea
<Takyoji> Still about 2 months until the release of Lucid
<Takyoji> (considering it's released at the end of April if I remember correctly)
<Takyoji> April 29th
<Takyoji> Thus 59 days remaining
<tonyyarusso> correct
<Takyoji> Is there a counter yet for the Lucid release?
<tonyyarusso> but it creeps up fast ;)
<tonyyarusso> I haven't seen one yet - I'll ask
<Takyoji> Because it should be the Drupal plugin, although I don't think they've decided on a theme and image yet
<Takyoji> Yea, it's not updated yet: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<Takyoji> Someone should annoy people on #ubuntu-artwork, or?
<tonyyarusso> I'm already annoying someone
<Takyoji> with a cattle prod and all..
<tonyyarusso> I think that's it for our business for now then.
<Takyoji> otherwise we could even simply have a stupid text-based one that works via Javascript. :P
<tonyyarusso> eww
<Takyoji> I think we should also have the Ubuntu logo trail the cursor, and have animated navigational elements, and images for horizontal dividers..
<Takyoji> and random irrelevant GIFs
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LucidCountdownBanners
<tonyyarusso> anyone want to edit a 4000-line KML file by hand for me?  :P
<Takyoji> Sure! :D
<sparklehistory> I have no idea what that is, but I'm guessing no
<Takyoji> or perhaps have it scripted. :P
<Takyoji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KML
<tonyyarusso> this job needs a human
<h00k> Bah, sorry, I'm working right now and I had a rush of people. Is why I haven't been saying much.
 * Obsidian1723 later all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-03
<Takyoji> I feel like such a performance freak for being disturbed by something adding 6/100ths of a millisecond (0.00006 seconds) to calculation time of something
<kermit> i also heard that it's only predicted, that it's actually less than the effect of ordinary weather patterns.
<kermit> you just dont hear that part as much because that part isnt news.
<kermit> if you're refering to the earthquake
<tonyyarusso> I assume he's not, since the earthquake would not have the effect he stated.
<kermit> yeah, that was 1.26us
<Takyoji> It's the time it takes for a regular expression to extract the attributes from a single HTML element (about 50 characters)
<Takyoji> For some reason I've been able to write something in PHP to do the same task as a regular expression, but faster.
<kermit> you can really speed up regex by using the minimal amount of variable length patterns
<Takyoji> By just using strpos() and substr()
<kermit> regex has a very unpredictable time
<Takyoji>  /(\w+)="([^"]*)"/
<kermit> some patterns that seems equivilant to you, might take 100 fold different amounts of CPU
<Takyoji> I'm curious to even see how Firefox/Chrome for example parses HTML.
<tonyyarusso> I would just like to state that Drupals geographical information modules are a mess.
<Takyoji> Ooo fun
<kermit> Takyoji: its not searching for patterns though, its parsing it all.
<kermit> Takyoji: so that's a pretty different matter
<Takyoji> Well, true
<Takyoji> though I'm doubtful that I'll be able to fully track down the exact section of code, and interpret it properly. xP
<Takyoji> 46MB
<Takyoji> Just finished watching this: http://blip.tv/file/3283837 of which I found rather interesting.
<Takyoji> A speech by Lawrence Lessig
<Takyoji> the one that had the audio removed from on YouTube for a DMCA violation for the short clips of music that were used to express a point in the remix of culture, or something of that general topic
<Takyoji> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/03/02/2056201/A-Second-Lessig-Fair-Use-Video-Is-Suppressed-By-WMG
<_diablo> has anyone here tried out Lubuntu?
<Obsidian1723> what is that?
<_diablo> Obsidian1723: LXDE Ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> ah'
<Obsidian1723> Nice DE, but I prefer Gnome.
<_diablo> Lubuntu just looks prettier from the screen shots
<Obsidian1723> THats the beauty of Linux, run whatever DE you want, or none at all. XFCE, Gnoime, KDE, Enlightenment, etc
<_diablo> ya, I ran ratpoison for a while, but I couldn't deal with the tiling nature
<Obsidian1723> I havent used that one.
<Obsidian1723> I'm pretty born ing. I find what works, what I like, and then just run with it as is.
<_diablo> lolz. yeah, I get that. idk, the inability to customize gnome with text files annoys the hell out of me
<Obsidian1723> whatever ya need, its out there, but not all you need or wanty is in any one thyi9ng.
<_diablo> exactly
 * Obsidian1723 bbl
<h00k> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1991
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<_diablo> god. I hate ubuntu.
<_diablo> why the **** are we copying Mac's button placement?
<_diablo> except worse. because you can't slide the mouse to the top and click, you have to move it over and then click
<_diablo> sigh. it's so ugly
<Takyoji> Just gotta love how the public education system works. If they went through college to become a teacher, viola, you get the job; regardless of knowing the topic you intend to teach or not.
<Takyoji> the teacher for the "Introduction to Business Applications" has had the class type formal business memos, which nobody does anymore in this age (the learning material was probably written before the internet was most prevalent), for weeks
<Takyoji> and so I ask him if he has a basic thing about web browsers or just general security, which he doesn't, and said it would be a great idea (but putting in a more verbose way) and then lastly implies that I could write such material
<Takyoji> and he implied that one day I'd go over all those topics in 10 minutes, and then just move on with the rest of curriculum...
<Takyoji> Spending weeks on outdated material, and just prioritizing 10 minutes for "Don't fall for phishing scams, popups, rogue malware scanners, etc"
<Takyoji> A majority of students think a web browser is a search engine
<Takyoji> (of those whom aren't Firefox/Chrome users)
<Takyoji> but yea, the teacher for the class; the reason he's teaching is simply because he took the job offer, rather than having sufficient background knowledge using a workstation.
<Takyoji> anyone know of a decent solution for recording video/audio from a TV tuner card?
<_diablo> nope. sorry
<Takyoji> Any thoughts? http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/ubuntu-dumps-the-brown-introduces-new-theme.ars
<_diablo> ugly as hell
<Takyoji> Same thought
<_diablo> why do you put the close button anywhere other than the corner of a window?
<_diablo> even if you do want it on the left side
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-04
<Takyoji> It would be nice if there was a Firefox addon for forcing the web browser to access specific domains ONLY using HTTPS, and never with HTTP
 * _diablo agrees
<Takyoji> As a way to circumvent things like SSLstrip
<kermit> yeah.. some sites support https but constantly send you to http anyway (facebook)
<Takyoji> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12714
<Takyoji> True
<Takyoji> Just more in terms of Gmail, Launchpad, etc
<kermit> Takyoji: cool! thanks!
<Takyoji> Haven't tried it yet myself though
<kermit> it works for facebook
<Takyoji> It would also be interesting to have some type of a patrolled DNS system as well
<Takyoji> of when the IP address of a domain resolves to something else
<Takyoji> or outside of a specific IP range
<Takyoji> especially if hell breaks lose with root DNS servers
 * Takyoji wears a tinfoil hat
<Takyoji> I think I need to poke around with Assembly more.
<Takyoji> in terms of a project that it could be used for, etc
<tonyyarusso> I don't mind the purple and stuff all that much really, but moving the minimize/close buttons to the left deserves lynching.
<Takyoji> It's almost like some people are implicitly sabotaging Lucid or something. :P
<tonyyarusso> "Hey, let's screw with the muscle memory of EVERY USER EVER!"  "Yeah!"
<Takyoji> Thoughts? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-gets-new-themes-logo-more.html
<Takyoji> I'm favourable of it
<Takyoji> also, the controls are back on the right side: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/worried-ubuntu-1004-will-have-left-hand.html
<Takyoji> also, as I was looking at the new plymouth screen, it looked like it the background was black (when viewing on a CRT at schewl), and apparently at my desktop it appears as purple.
<Takyoji> But hey, there's finally a theme set down for 10.04, thus that means someone can certainly make the countdown image now
<Obsidian1723> they made minmize, expand and close back on the right vs the left side of the windows?
<Takyoji> It's back on the right side again
<_diablo> thank god
<Obsidian1723> good..otherweise I wouldnt upgrade.
<Obsidian1723> That was Nautilus that did that right?
<_diablo> nope. ubuntu
<_diablo> in prep work afaik
<Obsidian1723> so its back t o normal.. god, when programmers try to "improve" things that DO N O need it... I swaR...
<_diablo> :)
<Obsidian1723> Lewts just reinvent the wheel every release. If I wnated that, Id use Windows.
<Obsidian1723> -w
<Takyoji> but yea, tabs in nautilus are back at the top again, rather than the bottom.
<Obsidian1723> why cant they just leave it alone?
<Obsidian1723> what tabs?
<Takyoji> in the nautilus file browser, for tabs of different folders open in the same window.
<Obsidian1723> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant they pulow?t them back at the top like they be
<Takyoji> It is at the top
<Obsidian1723> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant they put them back at the top like they belong?
<Obsidian1723> ok, then what is at the bottom? Guess Im confused.
<Takyoji> Then changed it to the bottom, then they changed it to be back at the top
<Takyoji> within the development of Lucid
<_diablo> they keep trying to mess with things, and everyone tells them to leave it the same, so they change it back
<Takyoji> but yea; any thoughts in regards of the new Ubuntu logo?
<Takyoji> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2
 * Takyoji wonders if tonyyarusso is alive/alert
<_diablo> ugly imo.
<_diablo> why stick it in a superscript circle?
<_diablo> it makes it harder to see and looks messy
<Takyoji> it could be placed differently yes; but I find interest in the font and simpler color palette.
<Takyoji> but at the same time it does seem a bit *cough* familiar *cough* http://fedoraproject.org/
<Takyoji> one thing that annoys me quite a bit though is that they pushed these updates right on the day of the UI freeze.
<Takyoji> (today)
<Takyoji> so that they can hold the excuse of "well, we can't change it now" when people complain
<Takyoji> when it should have been released to the public at least a few days prior
<Obsidian1723> I wont cpmplain. I'll just use Debian.
<Takyoji> :P
<Obsidian1723> Many wqill just leave. If they wanna be Mac, Im gone.
<Takyoji> Ubuntu OS X. :P
<Obsidian1723> *vomit*
<Obsidian1723> Just run FreeBSD
<Takyoji> It just makes me shudder whenever I see a commercial with IE6..
<Takyoji> Just want to bash my head into this table
<Obsidian1723> IE6? IIs that new? I'm on IE 2.0
<Obsidian1723> heh
<Takyoji> http://ie6funeral.com/
<_diablo> ugh. I can't deal with FreeBSD. Because it's free gratis, not free libre :)
<Takyoji> BSD licensing is "open source compliant". :P
<Takyoji> unless if I missed the memo
<Takyoji> of course it can be closed however, yes
<Obsidian1723> http://futurist.se/gldt/gldt1003.svg
<_diablo> free software != open source
<kermit> Obsidian1723: nice
<Takyoji> Seen the image before; it's used on Wikipedia
<Obsidian1723> yeah thats the new one.
<Takyoji> ahh
<kermit> nor does free software or open source neccessairly equal open system
<kermit> of the 3, i care most about open systems
<kermit> if i have the term right?   .. things that are designed to work, with no aspects designed to impede you.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-05
 * Obsidian1723 laterz all.
<kermit> i think that /mg was an automated mass message, i saw it in another channel with the same timestamp.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: now I am
<Takyoji> considering the new logo and themeing of Ubuntu, somewhat implies a theme change of our LoCo may be soon as well
<Takyoji> of our LoCo website
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I liked the old logo better, but I don't care that much.
<Takyoji> at the same time; there isn't a public SVG that I can find yet of the new logo
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I don't see a need to duplicate effort on that front - we can pull down a new theme from upstream when they revise it.
<Takyoji> Are there any other federated communication/social networking protocols other than Jabber/XMPP?
<kermit> Takyoji: IRC
<tonyyarusso> IRC's not federated.
<kermit> also bonjour
<tonyyarusso> That would mean that I could do something like "/msg billybog ON oftc" and have it work while I'm only connected to Freenode.
<kermit> i don't know what is meant by 'federated' in this context
<tonyyarusso> Unconnected servers/users being able to communicate by the design of the protocol.
<tonyyarusso> like e-mail - AOL users can send mail to GMail users.
<kermit> federated means non propriatary?
<tonyyarusso> And unlike AIM, where AIM users can not send messages to Yahoo users.
<tonyyarusso> No.
<tonyyarusso> federation is about design, not code availability/licensing.
<tonyyarusso> It is frequently the case that proprietary things are non-federated and many open ones are, but that is a related result, not a necessary consequence.
<kermit> is bonjour 'federated' ?
<tonyyarusso> I have no idea - I've never used it.
<tonyyarusso> nor read about it, or anything.
<kermit> what's another example of 'federated' besides jabber?
<tonyyarusso> e-mail, I just said :)
<Takyoji> In terms of being decentralized, and being able to communicate between different servers.
<kermit> not that i really know how jabber works
<Takyoji> Well, email, yes.
<tonyyarusso> also, StatusNet
<kermit> usenet?
<tonyyarusso> man, it's been so long since I actually used usenet...
<kermit> gnutella?
<kermit> it almost sounds like you're describing p2p
<kermit> but, then you'd say p2p
<Takyoji> I thought there was some specification that Google or some group specified in terms of a protocol that social networking services could communicate with each other.
<tonyyarusso> Essentially, it uses the DNS system as the only interconnecting link between nodes rather than a top server of the service.
<kermit> Takyoji: http://code.google.com/apis/opensocial/ ?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: OpenMicroblogging, what StatusNet uses.
<Takyoji> Ahh yes
<Takyoji> OpenSocial was what I was recalling, but slightly misunderstanding
<Takyoji> What would be most sane? Squid or SSH tunnelling?
<Takyoji> for bypassing filters; I've been using SSH tunnelling in the past, but have been continuing to wonder about using Squid instead.
<tonyyarusso> how amused should I be that the most active TCLUG mailing list thread in memory is about the TCLUG mailing list?
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> YES http://games.slashdot.org/story/10/03/05/027258/Ubisofts-New-DRM-Cracked-In-One-Day
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/914191/Windows_Vista_Aero_vs_Ubuntu_Linux_Beryl.avi
<Takyoji> http://www.flickr.com/photos/atendesigngroup/4408396318/sizes/l/in/set-72157623558035182/ :D
 * Obsidian1723 for anyone going..see ya at the 2600 Meeting tonight at Java J's. Peace!!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-06
<Takyoji> Anyone ever worked with Expat?
<Takyoji> Shouldn't I be a bit worried if iwconfig on my laptop implies: Signal level = -37dBm, noise level = -89dBm, and so forth?
<kermit> thats a much better signal than mine
<kermit> are you worried that it's suspiciously good?
<Takyoji> just moreso of being a negative integer. :P
<kermit> oh no thats fine
<Takyoji> otherwise I wonder what would be full power for my wireless interface..
<kermit> decibels are a logarithmic representation of a linear value
<kermit> so the sign doesnt mean any measured value is negative
<Takyoji> I feel stupid for not knowing of logarithms. xP
<Takyoji> despite being a senior in high schewl.
<Takyoji> but yes, I get what you're implying
<kermit> -37dBm means its receiving a signal strength of about 200nW
<kermit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBm
<Takyoji> considering the wireless router is about...
<Takyoji> 2-3 years from the laptop
<Takyoji> yards*
<Takyoji> Yep, sure, I'll just go with that--light years. :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-07
<mr_steve> I need to start pretending that I stil exist
<Takyoji> :P
<mr_steve> It's been a crazy couple weeks. Can't wait for spring break
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-02-28
<Takyoji> Thoughts? Opinions? http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/02/25/2230207/Canonical-To-Divert-Money-From-GNOME
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: The license allows and encourages such things, so everyone should just shut up already.
<Takyoji> License as in GNU GPL, or?
<tonyyarusso> And they're not "diverting" a single penny - they're merely taking in money.  You could say that GNOME was diverting money from any distro that ships their product, really.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I think the thing in question is MIT actually.
<Takyoji> otherwise yes, it may be legal, just not ethical to some. :P
<tonyyarusso> Then they have a misguided definition of ethical.
<tonyyarusso> It may not be *nice*, but it's certainly still ethical.
<tonyyarusso> Ethical != "what I think they should do"
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-01
<Takyoji> Anyone suggest a specific printer model or anything?
<Takyoji> Of course I'm thinking of HP as of good support
<tonyyarusso> I have a PSC 1310, but that's old
<rlaager> Takyoji: I don't know what your needs are, but I'm happy with my HP Color LaserJet cp1518ni.
<rlaager> Should you go that route, make sure to use the "HP Color LaserJet CP1510 Series Postscript (recommended)" driver.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-03
<fisch246> if anyone has questions or comment about the metro natty release party, i'm all ears
<ColinHarrington> fisch246: what? when? who? how? where?
<fisch246> Natty Release Party for the Metro area
<fisch246> around Minnetonka area
<fisch246> 30th of April
<fisch246> anyone can attend, i'm hosting it... there will be door prized
<fisch246> prizes*
<fisch246> the place might change to my place...
<fisch246> so we can have wifi to watch a comp go from 10.10 to 11.04
<fisch246> unless people just want to sit down, talk, and eat...
<fisch246> we can meet at a restaurant...
<fisch246> which is currently the place that's decided
<fisch246> any questions?
<fisch246> if you wish to come, PM me your name, and email
<fisch246> and don't worry, i'll be the only one who will see your email
<fisch246> ColinHarrington: anything you wanted to know specifically?
<ColinHarrington> I just didn't really know much about it in the first place
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> where about in MN do you come from?
<ColinHarrington> fisch246: I'm in the twin cities
<fisch246> ColinHarrington: would you like to come to the release party?
<ColinHarrington> I may, but thats a little far out to plan
<fisch246> well i'd like to get RSVP's by the end of march...
<fisch246> and then get confirmation by the middle of april...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-06
<Takyoji> Anyone favor a specific application on Ubuntu for viewing live broadcast streams as well as a live stream library, etc?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-02-27
<MtDewBob> I spent days trying to figure out how to connect to irc using Windows and could only figure out how to do it if I paid.  In 10 minutes I got here using Ubuntu, and for free.  Am I in the right place to find help with using Ubuntu? ( No questions at this time.)
<MtDewBob> Okay. I guess not.
<tonyyarusso> aww, didn't stick around
<tonyyarusso> If anyone sees him again, tell him a) there are free builds of XChat for Windows too, and b) that #ubuntu is the most active place for support
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-02-23
<mthx|laptop> FYI - Some of us in Northfield are starting a Coder Dojo. Here are the details! https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/norlug/HWSqi489WjU
